# HC Emersed, is Seachem Black Onyx Sand Enough?



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

I'm planning on growing HC emersed in my 3gal tank (and maybe even adding some Hairgrass at some point). 
I've got plenty of Seachem Black Onyx Sand, as far as basic nutrients go, is this enough? Or should I add a small layer of peat soil (or kitty litter) underneath? 
Once I fill the tank, I only expect to put a few RCS in it.

Any suggestions? 

P.S. I am going the low budget route, please don't instruct me to buy Amazonia with all the bells/whistles.


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

i did it, but i added some fert water. so it can be done


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

I'll be using "used" water from my other tanks to spray it down during the emersed stage. And once submersed, will DIY some CO2 and add Excel. Hopefully this is enough.. Thanks Dasob!


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

good luck! make sure not to have the water level too high


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You'll definitely want to use fertilizer-laced water to spray it, as the sand is essentially inert. Without nutrients, it won't grow.

Is the "used" water you'll be using from a tank with dosed nutrients? If so, that could be all you'll need during the emersed phase. If not, you may want to add a bit to the water.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

somewhatshocked said:


> You'll definitely want to use fertilizer-laced water to spray it, as the sand is essentially inert. Without nutrients, it won't grow.
> 
> Is the "used" water you'll be using from a tank with dosed nutrients? If so, that could be all you'll need during the emersed phase. If not, you may want to add a bit to the water.


I was on Seachem's website. They make it seem like this stuff has all sorts of plant goodies. But yeah, I'll add a drop of Excel to the "used" water for the emersed growth. Plus I'm still debating putting a layer of peat soil under the onyx sand.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

That drop of Excel will also likely help you keep any algae or mold issues at a bare minimum. Good call.


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

I grew HC emersed on a 10gal tank with eco-complete (also inert) and a 36W PC fixture. I sprayed (when I remember) with tank water from one of my tanks that perpetually has high nitrates (overstocked and overfed tank :hihi: ).


----------



## 808Hawaii (Jan 28, 2012)

It's been 4 days dry starting my hc. Since I have Amazonia soil, should I still lace fertz with water and spray? I spray once a day with excel 

Should I concider to start lacing my spray bottle?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

808Hawaii said:


> It's been 4 days dry starting my hc. Since I have Amazonia soil, should I still lace fertz with water and spray? I spray once a day with excel
> 
> Should I concider to start lacing my spray bottle?



If you do, do it lightly. I've read a lot of threads about people "burning" their plants because of too much ferts.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Aquasoil will provide all the nutrition your plants need.



808Hawaii said:


> It's been 4 days dry starting my hc. Since I have Amazonia soil, should I still lace fertz with water and spray? I spray once a day with excel
> 
> Should I concider to start lacing my spray bottle?


----------



## 808Hawaii (Jan 28, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> Aquasoil will provide all the nutrition your plants need.


So theres no need to lace fertz yet? Is laced excel okay to spry once a day?


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

808Hawaii said:


> So theres no need to lace fertz yet? Is laced excel okay to spry once a day?


Yes.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 808Hawaii (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for the help.
So I just planted my 3Gallon. Peat Soil on the bottom, onyx sand on top, and spraying with "used" tank water (with Excel drops). 
More pics, visit my "3g" journal: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/p...8-bitfuuls-3g-planted-nano-mobile-toilet.html










EDIT: After about a month, nearly everything melted. But what remains is growing back VERY slowly, this sand is not as good as aqua soil.


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

how relaxing... a bathroom tank 
genius


----------

